# Un-velcroing my dog???



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

I think we have been practicing too much the recall, now she don’t want to go anywhere without me.
I want her to be close to me, mostly when we go to parks or the open field, but not to the point she cant goo Potty in the backyard without me.
How can detach her of me but keep her working in the recall which is good but still need polish?
Thanks.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry they are velcro dogs
mine will go outside and wait at the door until I come out


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Sounds like a problem I *wish* I had


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Someone should have told you that was the case. I can't sit to pee (married guys have to do that) without two visitors. I'm talking every time. 

When I go out of town the wife tells me my pup sits in front of the garage door for about 1/2 hour every day about the time I usually get home. My last female (food crazy) wouldn't eat when I was out of town for the first 9 months or so we had her. 

My present female lays on the bath mat when I shower so she can lick my legs as I towel off. It's great!!


----------



## gnusounduave (Apr 20, 2009)

When I let my dog out to potty she'll walk outside and then turn around to see if I'm going to join her. If not she'll sit next to the door until I come outside. If I leave her be she'll run out into the yard to do her business real quick and then race back to the door so she can come inside.

When I take a shower she'll try to nose open the shower door so she can watch me to make sure all is well. All I can do is laugh and tell her it'll be ok. She'll eventually lay down on the bath mat and wait for me to exit.

When I go to the bathroom, yup, she's got to be there with me. Either scratching at the door or in the bathroom with me. 

If I go out to my car to get something, when I open the door, she jumps in thinking we are going for a ride.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

My puppy is my shadow around the house and when we go potty as well. I used to let her do her business as I stood at the door to let her back in when she was done, but now unless I go the whole way with her, she'll run back to me and wait.
I think it's all the hide-n-seek we play


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

My boy has figured out that when I put a hat on Im either going outside or for a ride...its amazing how much they can pick up and how much they love being by your side!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

yeah just jingle the keys, no matter where they are in the house, they come roaring at me. 

Velcrow dogs they are! sometimes when Im house cleaning it can be a tad annoying. So I have to tell them to find their spot and lay dog and relax.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, she always have to open the door while I am in the shower to see if I am ok, God forbid I can slip, or check around the toilet while I am sitting there, maybe that thing can eat me, or push the book off my face while I am reading because she didn’t hear me breathing....

So, no cure?
LOL


----------



## khawk (Dec 26, 2008)

Some of the behavior will continue--gsds do like to be an entourage. They are not called velcro-dogs for nothing. It is one of the qualities that makes them so good as service dogs. That said, socialization helps everything. As soon as your dog is well enough behaved, start walking around town, around parks, find (safe) obstacles for your dog to conquer, agility courses with tunnels to crawl through, jumps to go over, tires and other typical course obstructions, to build confidence in your dog. You do not have to go gung-ho and compete in agility to find value in it, although there's nothing wrong with getting involved with a little competition, either. 
As far as another question you had, the fact that your dog jumps up and appears excited when you get up may be no more than your pup's anticipation that something good (from her point of view) is going to happen. My service dog gets excited every time I pick up my hair brush. He figures that at least 2 out of 3 times that means we're going to go somewhere so he'll go with the odds. Our dogs are very canny observers of our body language and habits. You may be keying her excitment by something you do habitually that you do not even recognise. khawk


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Lainey used to wait for me outside until I came out, now I just let her brother out and off they go. If I go out, they'll crowd around me and I want them to play with each other too, so I split the time up. Sometimes I'm right there, sometimes I'm inside. They love playing fetch with me and tug or tag with each other.


----------



## rbush (Oct 25, 2006)

Channel that desire to please. My GSD is, obviously, the same way. If I'm getting something out of the fridge, she's got her nose in there too. If I'm taking a shower, she will come stick her head in and check on me and then lay down and guard the door, etc. However, now that her stays/waits are getting so much better, I just put her in a down and then go about my business. When I go into a different room, I release her and then she comes with me to where we go next. I tell her to lay down, etc. Just remember it is almost impossible to tell a dog what not to do and if you somehow get the message across, they will just come up with something equally (or even more) annoying. There are a million things they can come up with that you don't want. Therefore, always tell them what TO do. They are so good at that.


----------

